# A twofer....



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Alright...

So firstly as none of you probably know. I am a CSR (customer service rep) at an inbound call centre... Now I must say... people are really... really.... REEEEAAALLLLLYYYYY stupid sometimes. When you plan to return a product, you generally should be nice in order to receive your money back for a refund. Of course not though as they cannot see my face, I must be a computer who enjoys being screamed at...

My god people are annoying...

My second is that I'm engaged... Now when you love somebody you generally go out of your way to please said person... So why do people have phones if they won't answer or text from them? ATM my fiance is at home doing nothing. I made 10 calls to try to talk to her on my brake to no avail... My god, sometimes a phone is just worthless if your not going to use it... And this happens often with her, I wonder as to why she even bothers having one...

Alright so my rants done. That feels better lol. Anybody have this issue with women, or men, and phones (lol)


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Used to have that problem with the mighty Aphrodite. Drove me just batty. I sat down one day and told her how frustrating it was, and she's really done her best to change it. At least it hasn't happened for at least 6 months...

But many of the women I know are difficult to reach. I think this is because their cell phone doesn't go on their belt like most guys, but in their purse. Maybe I'll start putting my phone in my toolbox... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Other way around for me. I ignore some of the wifes calls. What the hell are we going to talk about at dinner, if we spent all day on the phone? 

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Lol I get that JT I really do... I get annoyed when she agrees to a set time to talk and doesn't answer... Just annoying to me, 50 I think your right... Time for my phone to stay in the tool box, or in my drawers since I'm at work 10-5 M-F lol


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Alright...
> 
> So firstly as none of you probably know. I am a CSR (customer service rep) at an inbound call centre... Now I must say... people are really... really.... REEEEAAALLLLLYYYYY stupid sometimes. When you plan to return a product, you generally should be nice in order to receive your money back for a refund. Of course not though as they cannot see my face, I must be a computer who enjoys being screamed at...
> 
> ...


Eh, I don't know how one would go about returning products over the phone, unless it's a service contract, like a cellphone plan.

In any case, it's my experience as a customer that if you try to be nice, the CSR would just feed you BS and refuse to refund you. It's only when you start giving them some attitude and demand to speak with the manager that they start taking you seriously.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd love to air an opinion, but if the bride reads this, she'll call me from her cell to tell me I'll be getting a tongue-lashing at dinner!! 

The force may be strong in young Wilton, but the ice under my feet is weak. Must... Stay... Off!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Alright...
> 
> So firstly as none of you probably know. I am a CSR (customer service rep) at an inbound call centre... Now I must say... people are really... really.... REEEEAAALLLLLYYYYY stupid sometimes. When you plan to return a product, you generally should be nice in order to receive your money back for a refund. Of course not though as they cannot see my face, I must be a computer who enjoys being screamed at...
> 
> ...


Did not you think for a minute that you are annoying her by your calls 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I work as a SME for a major financial corporation. I get all the escalations. Guess which customers get all my attention and support? You want a manager? Perfect, my job is done and you as a very angry customer get a manager who will ask someone to do their job. 

Word of advice: unless the CSR is a d**k its wise to start cool and it the situation arises start to ask for what is right.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

My personal fave is when i get a text asking me a question from the wife. I answer it maybe ask another question myself. Don't get a response for hours. 

like did you throw your phone as far away from you as possible after you sent the first text?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Yup, that's what occurred yesterday. She realized like 5 minutes before I got home and was waiting outside to apologize lol. And yes Sig, I would've annoyed her if not for her phone being on silent :\

Ahhh well, women will be women... And the Force will stay strong in this one...


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

You guys can't possibly compete with my ex (2009-2010) who didn't have a phone, period. That said, email responses from the office were decently quick.

. . . And I almost forgot to mention certain people, who know who they are, whose phones run out of charge at the most inconvenient times. . .


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh I'm pretty sure the love of my life could out do your ex... She has double standards for everything and that includes bedroom activities... lol


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I think we need to watch out on here. I thought about this last night and it seems we've made a thread to rant and rave above significant others on... Only issue is, I think it's all men complaining lol


----------

